# Florida Camping



## haroldj

I know we have some full timers on board here, and maybe some others from the southern region (Florida) area.

We are thinking about camping in florida for a week or so this summer. I have been researching a bit, seems like some nice campgrounds down there.

We have been looking at the Destin Fort Walton beach area so far, but are open to anywhere thats not to far south.

Who's been there? What can you recommend, or share with us.

Thanks


----------



## bill0830

I haven't camped there in years, but my neighbor goes to that area every year and just brags about it. He camps at the "Camping on the Gulf" campground. It's right on the beach. Little expensive, but it is Florida. Here is a link to it. Camping on the Gulf .... Holiday Travel Park ... Destin, Florida :icon_smile_bbq:

Almost forgot, they also will park your rig for you if you aren't sure if you can do it yourself. He said some of the spots are tight, but he and his family just love camping there.


----------



## cassiem

Oh man, now that is my kind of camping right there. That picture just gives me the summer fever! One day I want to go camping at the beach. One day....


----------



## grace

Florida camping looks different from the usual camping. You add a beautiful beach with water crashing in and you can't resist going. I have never been beach camping, but this is the perfect way to enjoy the water, and camping in a new way.


----------



## bludog

haroldj said:


> ...been looking at the Destin Fort Walton beach area so far...Who's been there? What can you recommend, or share with us...Thanks


Hello Haroldj...:10220:
Neither of us have been back to Florida since we were kids. Would love to make our way back just to see what's changed. :shocked:
Recommend you pay attention to 'spring break' timing as that will overload some Florida spots.
Not to take away one iota from this fine website and forum...but if you have not yet discovered RV Park Reviews :: Home go check it out. Click on Florida to scroll thru the listings by city.
The Forum over there is small and polite. Couple folks on that forum are fulltimers in the Florida area and would enjoy sharing their insights too.
Tell them to come check out this site too....ok?
Cheers!:yippie:


----------



## lindam

Topsail State Park Is Really Nice . All The State Parks In That Area Are Good. Topsail Is The Best.


----------

